# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  مشکل در اتصال به پایگاه داده اکسس

## Yama12

سلام من برای اتصال به فایل دیتا بیسی که کاربر وارد می کنه ای کد زیر استفاده می کنم اما مشکل اینه که پسوورد رو خطا میده

try
        {
            Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
            String Database="jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=";
            Database += FilePath.trim()+";DriverID=22;READONLY=true}";

            Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(Database, "admin", "zasxdx");
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(FileChooser, "OK");
        }
        catch(Exception ex)
        {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(FileChooser, "Error: " + ex);
        }



پسوورد فایل zasxdx هست
فایل اکسس رو هم میزارم که با این رمز باز میشه اما نمی دونم چرا وقتی می خوام با برنامه وصل شم این پیغام خطا میاد:



> java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Not a valid password.

----------


## L u k e

مگه Db ENgine قحطه 
چرا Access ? 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...98%D9%87/page2

----------


## antidly

пляжные майки боксёрская майка reebok футболка с аль пачино футболки t-shirt футболки с крыльями на спине форум футболки футболки stalker майки со своим рисунком камеди натписи на футболки футболки с олимпийской символикой футболки логотип сувениры москва майки на зайцев нет магнитогорск фото на футболку керамику майки с микки маусом футболки балахоны     

а футболка kiss  купить футболку drop dead  логотип на футболку красноярск  футболки moschino  заказать майку armin only  фото грудь под футболкой  майки с микки маусом в магазинах с-петебурга  майки на изнанку  где сделать аплекацию на футболку  клубная футболки с эквалайзером олимпийский мишка футболка  

белая длинная майка майки футболки muay thai детские футболки зенита с фамилиями футболистов в санкт-петербурге мужская одежда стильные мужские футболки трусы футболка гурту сплин купить клубную майку футболка из игры postal фото подарок футболка майка клипарт разрисованные майки      

футболки с музыкальной тематикой  купить майку москва  artishok футболки  футболки рок стар  печaть футболкa  на какие футболки можно наносить изображения  мерч футболки  купить хоккейную футболку phorum  майки с приколами украина  футболки оптом от производителей leela футболки  

футболки туники прикольные футболки где в г.нижнем новгороде футболки с надписью кто мы мясо в футболке без трусов футболка с рисунком наколки

----------


## Yama12

این برنامه مکمل یه برنامه دیگه هست.. شرایط قابل تغییر نیست..با این شرایط لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## antidly

как варить футболки в домашних условиях forbes футболка футболки с группой ранетки футболки йошкар ола одежда - футболки в г. самара фсб антитеррор майки белый костюм чёрная футболка заказать футболку с логотипом ария футболки с рэп логотипом где можно купить в москве футболки с группой suicide silence футболки купить украина прикольные футболки бесплатно футболки с изображением купить футболку cradle of filth парные майки     

а фирма joha детские трусики майки  футболки с надписью ангел  змея против скориона майка  купить майки и джинсы по интернету  футболки вискоза эластан  надписи на футболках печать шелкографией  футболки про кризис  нанесение майка  футболка adidas с длинными руковами fc liverpool  футболки sport купить х б футболку длинный рукав  

футболки купить женские где делают фотографии на футболки в н новгороде футболки под заказ с надписью кик-боксинг футболки ibanez футболки с героями мои майки на maryjane ru мужские майки купить previous thread футболки гражданская оборона футболки с надписями в санкт-петербурге дешевые футболки в сп б      

заказ футболки текстиль оптом  футбольная майка крой  футболки фирмы the mountain в питере  рисунки на майке  майки от comedy clab  майки распродажа  маечки на  печать на футболках шелкография кепки  футболка спартака  шелкография кепки футболки с логотипом одежда майки-поло  

толстовки штаны футболки производство турция прикольные надписи с новым годом на майку майки группы футболки купить однотонная леопардовая майка

----------


## antidly

футболки на заказ tecktonik майка для собаки выкройка майки с футболка с надписью нефть мужские футболки с хомутом купить майки для айкидо футболки с вдв автомобильные чехлы майка выкройка майки беби-дол фк ливерпуль футболка продаются майки поло белого цвета урок photoshop надпись на футболке прикольные футболки магазин москва 2008 футболки сочи 2014 боди футболки водолазки         а футболки на заказ с рисунком  футболки оптом индия  шьем сми футболки платья блузки  прокольные футболки заказать  майка на дискотеку  футболка с чертиком  майки для детей с синтетикой  приколные надписи на футболках и кепках  интернет магазин зеленая майка  футболка с драконом мужские футболки без рукавов         где можно купить футболку с чебурашкой итачи снял рубашку майку футболку наруто купить футболку с детскими рисунками футболка с надписью "я россиянин" купить интернет магазин футболки нижний нанесение прикольные надписи футболки нижние белье бизнес футболки мужские с коротким рукавом оптовая продажа турция футболки эмо купить футболки с печатью от 65 рублей интерлок с вискозой аппликация на майки          камуфлированная футболка продажа  рисуем футболку  ростов - купить майку спартака  сексуальное фото майка шиноды  рисунки на футболке где можно сделать нижний новгород  одежда оптом футболки женские оптом  надписи на женских майках  футболка хонда  приталенные детские футболки  нанесение на футболки санкт петербург востания 1 майка с логотипом ferrari         футболка мужская белая печать на футболках толстовках детский трикотаж футболки hippo hoppo купить москва печать на футболках кепки шелкография кепки рисунки на футболках майки

----------


## antidly

заказать футболку с изображением уго чавес печать на футболках толстовках мужчина в футболке майка боксерская green hill майки тиесто хотите сделать фото на футболку футболка перцы футболки толстовки бейсболки как украсить майку своими руками футболки англия ньюкасл футболки белкой из ледникового периода где купить футболки с символикой емельяненко футболки fbi майки я футболка торпедо зил         а восточное измайлово майки  майки футболки кепки  майки с джастином бибером  написать эмблему на майке  футболки от 100 рублей  denis simachev купить футболку  футболки логотипы групп  нанесение логотипов на футболки кепки  футболки надпись цска  прикольные футболки символика как называется переводилки на майках         polo майки прикольные футболки и майки прикольные надписи и рисунки на футболке заказать розовую футболку с эквалайзером футболка death note майки с джастином бибером где можно купить футболку с логотипом бакарди мартини печать фотографий футболки получить футболку бесплатно футболка с индейцем фирма рибок          заказать футболку клуба милан в москве  футболки и майки толстовки оптом  футболки синтетика термоперенос спб  футболки бодибилдинг  фото на футболку метро маяковская  футболка крылья  где можно заказать футболку tecktonik  фото футболки ews2007 9  куплю прикольную майку  майки на заказ москва доставка бесплатно прикольные футболки мужскиежские футболки смешные         футболки со смешным изображением китаийский способ сложит футболкувязанные жилеты где купить майку halfe-life 2 где купить пакет-майки майки хоккеистов и сколько они стоют

----------


## spiderman200700

> заказать футболку с изображением уго чавес печать на футболках толстовках мужчина в футболке майка боксерская green hill майки тиесто хотите сделать фото на футболку футболка перцы футболки толстовки бейсболки как украсить майку своими руками футболки англия ньюкасл футболки белкой из ледникового периода где купить футболки с символикой емельяненко футболки fbi майки я футболка торпедо зил         а восточное измайлово майки  майки футболки кепки  майки с джастином бибером  написать эмблему на майке  футболки от 100 рублей  denis simachev купить футболку  футболки логотипы групп  нанесение логотипов на футболки кепки  футболки надпись цска  прикольные футболки символика как называется переводилки на майках         polo майки прикольные футболки и майки прикольные надписи и рисунки на футболке заказать розовую футболку с эквалайзером футболка death note майки с джастином бибером где можно купить футболку с логотипом бакарди мартини печать фотографий футболки получить футболку бесплатно футболка с индейцем фирма рибок          заказать футболку клуба милан в москве  футболки и майки толстовки оптом  футболки синтетика термоперенос спб  футболки бодибилдинг  фото на футболку метро маяковская  футболка крылья  где можно заказать футболку tecktonik  фото футболки ews2007 9  куплю прикольную майку  майки на заказ москва доставка бесплатно прикольные футболки мужскиежские футболки смешные         футболки со смешным изображением китаийский способ сложит футболкувязанные жилеты где купить майку halfe-life 2 где купить пакет-майки майки хоккеистов и сколько они стоют



آقا یا خانم محترم، این پست ها چیه که میذاری.
لطفا فارسی بنویس.
از مدیران محترم تالار درخواست دارم که به جناب antidly تذکر بدن.
با تشکر.

----------


## antidly

сделаьь надпись своими руками на футболке купить майку с надписямиказахстан печать фото на майках текстиле в г. оренбурге рокерские футболки в омске надписи на футболках на девишник майка под заказ купить весёлые футболки в воронеже майки россия где купить прикольные майки в челябинске велосипед.гонка желтая футболка футболки в одессе атрибутика футболки ежик в тумане футболка футболки супергероев логотип на футболку кружку тарелку москва         а футболки с микки маусом  домашние костюмы шорты майки платья оптом  футболка с лого kiss  футболка изображениями звезд  принты нa футболку  логотип нанести на футболку  иркутск логотип на футболку  майка полушерстяная  фото медведей на футболке  на майке надпись  cho майки с надписями на         купить футболку лацио в риме футболки ъdrop dead сочи загородная д. 3 мамайка продажа футболки и логотипы магазинов на них и рисунки качественные прикольные футболки футболки ccm зеленая футболка заказать стильную футболку купить детские трусики и маечки майке у          футболки муай-тай  детские майки и трусы  футболка черная мужская с длинным рукавом  хоккейная майка  стебные футболки майки  логотип футболки проспект мира  заказать футболку с надписью greece  картинки лили му и майки саймана  купить рок футболки  футболки со спортивными надписями футболки the offspring санкт-петербург купить кастл рок         мужские майки xxxl вышивка на мужской футболке спортивная форма черные шорты и красная футболка срочная печать на детских футболках pull and bear футболки

----------

